# Check this dog out - Very Funny!!



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Funny dog video!! :rotfl:

http://www.dogwork.com/dogsnow/


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that was great! How can you not just laugh at animals?!?!


----------



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

thats a good one thanks for sharing :lol:


----------

